# Giant xcx ds2



## engrave (11. Mai 2009)

Ich verkaufe mein altes Giant-Rad. Alle Infos in der Ebayanzeige. Mehr gibts über email oder hier.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=290316428679

edit: oh... ganz vergessen... erst ab Montag-Sbend 20:00... mist.


----------

